# net card P35-152-11Z9 on board



## vako (May 26, 2010)

Hallo.
I make format the pc and i can't find drivers for my net card P35-152-11Z9.
Can you help me?
thank you


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Perhaps a brand name of the card and perhaps of the chipset it's using would help?


----------



## vako (May 26, 2010)

I have motherboard GA-8IPE1000 D33006
HYPER THREADING

The lan is USB_LAN with this number P35-152-11z9


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't find any information for that number, so I have no idea what you have.


----------



## vako (May 26, 2010)

The card is on board and with 2 usb port,the number from this is P3515211Z9.
thank you


----------

